

Whoishiring Most Popular Programming Languages (April 2014) - mountaineer
http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-trends/2014/april.html

======
mountaineer
The top 5 (JavaScript, Python, iOS, Android, Ruby) is unchanged from March.
More highlights are covered under the chart.

